# Need Audiophile/Gaming Headphone under 3K



## MyGeekTips (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey friends i'm buying Asus Xonar DG so i will need a good gaming/audiophile headset. Primary Usage will be gaming, gaming, gaming. 

Here are the options suggested by my audiophile friend:

1. HD201 - The HD201 don't work best with onboard soundcards
2. HD202 - The HD202 is not so comfortable for long hours
3. Sony MDR-XD200 - The Sony MDR-XD200 are pretty fun sounding headphones with good thumpy bass , good comfort as well.
4. The M20 and T200 from Audio-Technica are both VFM headphones. 

He tells me:
if you want lots of bass ,I would suggest Sony .More close to balanced/ neutral sound then Audio Technica T200 and M20 for a bit relaxed and darker sound signature .

Another Options:

Philips SHP2700
Sony XB300 @ 2.2K
Superlux HD668B
JVC HA-RX7000 
Ozone's Attack Snow Ltd Edition 
siberia V1 @ 2.7K (looking solid at that price)


Awaiting For Replies. Plz Help me.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 16, 2011)

If you can expand your budget then get Roccat kave because this headphone will do justice to your soundcard.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 16, 2011)

gameranand said:


> If you can expand your budget then get Roccat kave because this headphone will do justice to your soundcard.



I didn't bought the soundcard. I have 4.5K including soundcard & headphone so wouldn't able to get Roccat Kave. Which is better from my above list ?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Nov 16, 2011)

You cant get audiophile grade below 5k afaik. If signature aint a problem get the Grado sr60i for about that price. it should work fine on your mobo's onboard.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 16, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> You cant get audiophile grade below 5k afaik. If signature aint a problem get the Grado sr60i for about that price. it should work fine on your mobo's onboard.



Would gaming be fine on audiophile headphones ? I don't need audiophile my primary purpose is gaming.


----------



## Tenida (Nov 16, 2011)

*Roccat Kulo Stereo@4.2K *from *flipkart*
You don't need a sound card for this.Sound is outstanding even with Realtek onboard sound card.
Reviews-
*Link 1*
*Link 2*
*Link 3*
*Link 4*
*Link 5*

But if you can extend the budget by 1k then get Roccat Kave 5.1 eyes closed as suggested by *gameranand.*I am also getting Kave on December


----------



## MyGeekTips (Nov 16, 2011)

Tenida said:


> *Roccat Kulo Stereo@4.2K *from *flipkart*
> You don't need a sound card for this.Sound is outstanding even with Realtek onboard sound card.
> Reviews-
> *Link 1*
> ...



Thanks I read all review it's a good headphone but it's nowhere the level of Kave. Kave without Soundcard would perform good as it's 5.1 ?

Here What's I Found:



> My Kave is powered by Creative XtremeGamer card. I tried the headset with the onboard audio (Realtek 889A) but it was weak as you explain yourself.
> After I plugged into the sound card, the headset came to life...



Soundcard for Roccat Kave Headset? - Sound-Cards - CPU-Components

Here What's I Found:



> My Kave is powered by Creative XtremeGamer card. I tried the headset with the onboard audio (Realtek 889A) but it was weak as you explain yourself.
> After I plugged into the sound card, the headset came to life...



Soundcard for Roccat Kave Headset? - Sound-Cards - CPU-Components


----------



## sukant (Nov 17, 2011)

What you are referring above is true with all headsets , their performance on onboard will be weaker than with a dedicated sound card , the difference will be very noticeable if impedance of the headphone is high else the difference will be minute.

But i believe it wil be better if you get a sound card whenver possible till then dont ponder about it much


----------

